# water temp



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

hey all i just wanted to know what i should have my water temp and for my 5 caribes in my 55g. and what is a good ph level also.

thanx!

Adam


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Water Temp 82 or 83


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I would keep it in the low 80's!!


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

PH in low 7s high 6s will be fine for your cariba


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

LaZy said:


> Water Temp 82 or 83


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

i keep mine at 82


----------

